# Dangan Ronpa Zero Book 2 Translation Publicity



## potato3334 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been working on translation the second book of Dangan Ronpa Zero and it has been proving to be a lot of work. Now, I don't want all this work to go to waste so I was wondering if there is some way to spread publicity on my projects. I have work done on chapters that are not translated yet so there is merit to what I am doing, it's just that there is no one that knows what I'm doing. 

My question is, how should I raise awareness across the internet on what I've been doing, and should I continue to work on this?

Here is the link: 
http://revolutionpotato.tumblr.com/post/75118713692/dangan-ronpa-zero-book-2-translations


----------



## darekasan (Feb 12, 2014)

I suggest sending a polite message to your readers to spread the word. I'm sure they'd be happy to do it. It'd be faster than advertising your page yourself.
And if you enjoy doing what you're doing now, then by all means keep at it, haha!

I already have both books, so I know what happens, but I'll definitely read your translations to show my support


----------

